# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكومة السودان //ضد// عبد الله أحمد عثمان

## شمس الدين

المحكمة  العليا  سعادة السيد/ الطاهر أحمد الطاهر          قاضي المحكمة العليا        رئيسا
سعادة السيد/  عبد الله الفاضل عيسى        قاضي المحكمة العليا         عضوا
سعادة السيدة/  د. بدرية عبد المنعم حسونه   قاضي المحكمة العليا         عضوا
*حكومة السودان //ضد//  عبد الله أحمد عثمان* *م ع / ف ج / 32 / 1999م* *المبادئ*
  قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  -  المادة (21) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية - مدي اختصاص السلطة الاستئنافية بنظر قرارات النيابة العامة . 
    قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  -  المادة (17) إجراءات جنائية - تكوين النيابة العامة . 
    قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  -  المادة (27) إجراءات جنائية القــرار النهائــــي لوكالة النيابـــة.
  1 -  قرارات النيابة العامة لا تخضع لرقابة قاضي محكمة الاستئناف إلا إذا كانت متعلقة بحجز الأموال .
2 -  السلطة المختصة هي سلطة النائب العام ، فيجب أن تصدر القرارات من هذه السلطة وليس من سلطة وزير العدل إلا بصفته نائباً عاماً.
3 -  الخطأ في تحديد صفة مصدر القرار بوزير العدل بدلاً من النائب العام لابد وأن يكون خطأً شكلياً لتطابق الصفتين في ذات الشخص.

4 -  الدعوى الجنائية التي تنتهي بشطب الدعوى الجنائية أو رفض توجيه التهمة تكون بقرار مسبب من وكالة النيابة ( النائب العام ) .
5 -  رفض توجيه التهمة يعني تلقائياً إخلاء سبيل المتهم أو المشتبه به .
6 -   استثني المشرع حالتي عدم توجيه التهمة أو شطب الدعوة الجنائية من عدم جواز فتح دعوى جنائية أخري مؤسسة علي ذات الوقائع.
المحامون :
الأستاذ / الدقيل أحمد إبراهيم                                         عن الشاكي
 *الحكـــم* هذا طلب لفحص قرار محكمة الاستئناف ( الخرطوم ) رقم أ س ج/181/1997م والقاضي بشطب الطلب المقدم لها لفحص قرار ( وزير العدل ) الذي انتهي إلي شطب الاتهــــام فــي مواجهــة المتهم عبد الله أحمــدعثمان ،  الطلب مقدم من المحامي / الدقيل أحمد إبراهيم ، ويستند إلي أنه :
1 -  قـــرار وزير العـدل ضعيف السند ، وانتهي إلي نتيجة غير مؤسســة مؤداها أن العقــد المبرم بين الطرفين يــلزم المتهــم الأول بعـــدم تسليم الشيكات لأي طــرف ثالث إلاّ بعـــد استلام البضاعــة موضوع التعاقد ، وأن هذه النتيجة مخالفة للقانون ، لأن العقد لا يلزم سوي طرفيه وليس من ضمنها الشاكي.
2 -  إنه علي خلاف ما ذهب إليه وزير العدل فإن البضاعة تم تسليمها فعلاً ، بشهادة شهود شهدوا في مرحلة التحري ولذلك فإن ما بني عليه وزير العدل قراره جاء فيه مخالفة للبينات.
3 -  انه ليس لوزير العدل ( كوزير ) سلطة التدخل في الدعوة الجنائية إذ أن ذلك مناط بالنائب العام ، وأن السلطة الأخيرة تخضع لإشراف محكمة الاستئناف بموجب المادة 12 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م.
4 -  إن قرار محكمة الاستئناف بعدم اختصاصها بفحص قرار الوزير ليس صحيحاً ، لأن مهمة المحاكم هي تفسير القانون وتطبيقه.
5 - إن قــرارات النيابة الخاضعة لمحكمة الاستئناف ، إنما جــاءت كذلك ، لأنها قرارات قضائيــة بالتالــي لابـد أن تخضع للإشراف القضائي تصحيحاً وتقويمــاً.
6 -  إن القرار بشطب الدعوة الجنائية يضيع حق الشاكي في أن يقول القضاء كلمته في شأن الحق المدعي به ،  بالتالي لا بد أن يخضع للسلطات القضائية استئنافياً.
إعتمد قرار محكمة الاستئناف بعدم التدخل بشأن القرار المطعون فيه أمامها علي أن نص المادة (21) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م ، نص واضح لا لبس فيه ولا غموض ، ومؤداها أن قرارات النيابة العامة لا تخضع لمحكمة الاستئناف إلا إن كانت متعلقة بحجز الأموال .
لا شك أن الطلب يثير مسألة قانونية هامة ، يتعين أن تتصدى لها المحكمة العليا لإرساء قواعد التطبيق السليم للقانون وهي مسألة مدي اختصاص السلطة الاستئنافية بنظر قرارات النيابة العامة بشأن شطب الدعوة الجنائية ، وما إذا كان ليكون القرار علي مستوي القمة موقع بصفة الوزير أو النائب العام.
في هذا الشأن نقول بعون الله وتوفيقه.
ليس محل جدل أن ما ورد في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، يتعلق بمهام النيابة العامة ، والتي علي رأسها النائب العام ،  وهذا يعني أن السلطة المختصة هي سلطة النائب العام ، ويجب أن تصدر القرارات بهذه السلطة ، سلطة النائب العام ، وليس سلطة الوزير.
ذلك لأن النيابة العامة بحكم المادة (17) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تتكون من (أ)  النائب العام (ب)  وكلاء النيابة . ولا ذكر لوزير العدل بهذه الصفة ،  وإن تطابقت الصفات في شخص واحـد هـو وزير العـدل . فوزيــر الـعدل وزير فـي الحكومـة الاتحادية ( السلطة التنفيذية ) وعضو مجلس الوزراء بهذه الصفة ، وترتب أعباءه ومهامه كوزير أداه تعينه كوزير وهو قرار رئيس الجمهورية الخاص بذلك ، والسياسة العليا التي يجيزها مجلس الوزراء لوزارته وما نص عليه في أي قانون أو ما يصدر إليه من تفويض يحدد اختصاصات الوزير وسلطاته .(47،50) من الدستور (1998م) شاملة أما القانون الخاص بالنائب العام فهو قانون النائب العام لسنة 1983م وما يعنينا منه هنا هو ما نص عليه هذا القانون بشأن الدعوى الجنائية . المادة (6) (أ) منه ،  مع ذلك فإن الخطأ في تحديد صفة مصدر القرار بوزير العدل بدلاً من النائب العام ، لا بد وأن يكون خطأ شكلياً لتطابق الصفتين في ذات الشخص ، فهو وزير العدل وهو نفسه النائب العام ومن العلم القضائي المسمي الرسمي لهذا الموقع وزير العدل النائب العام ( 206 إجراءات جنائية ) ما لم يثبت أن الإجراء في جوهره لم يكن سليماً أو ترتب عليه ضرر مقدر بأي من الخصوم .
من هنا نقول أن ما ذهب إليه مقدم الطلب أنه ليس لوزير العدل صفة للتدخل بشأن الدعوى الجنائية ليس سليماً علي إطلاقه ، طالما أنه وزير العدل يحمل في ذات الوقت صفة النائب العام ، والنائب العام رأس النيابة الجنائية.
أما عن ممارسة النائب العام لسلطة الفحص ، فإن النظرة الخاصة للمادة (17) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م الفقرة الثانية منها والتي جعلت من وكيل ديوان النائب العام والمحامي العام ورئيس النيابة العامة بحكم مناصبهم وكلاء نيابة ، وبهذه الصفة يباشر كل منهم مهام وكيل النيابة الابتدائية ، ولما كان النائب العام هو رأس النيابة الجنائية وله مباشرة كل السلطات المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م كالمبين في قانون النائب العام لسنة 83 المادة (6)2(ب) فله بموجب الفرع الخامس من الباب الثالث المادة 55(4) سلطة توجيه التحري ، بطلب المحضر وإصدار ما يراه من توجيهات .
أما عن لائحة تنظيم عمل وكالة النيابة فإنها من سلطة النائب العام بالتشريع التفويضي المنصوص عليه في المادة (18)(2) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م . هذا إلي جانب سلطته المنصوص عليها في المادة (212) من ذات القانون ، وإن كانت اللائحة قد نصت علي سلطة النائب العام في الفحص ، فإن هذا لا يتعارض والقانون ذلك لآن المادة 12(2) نصت علي استئناف قرار وكيل النيابة برفض فتح الدعوى الجنائية ، ورفض توجيه التهمة أو القرار بتوجيه التهمة ، ولم ينص علي نهائية قرار الرئيس المباشر ، بل مفهوم المادة 21(3) من أن القرار النهائي لوكالة النيابة ، إن ذلك يشمل قرار النائب العام كرأس أعلي للنيابة الجنائية وبغير ذلك لا يكون قرار النيابة بشأن حجز الأموال نهائياً ، وعلي هذا الفهم يجب أن نقرأ المادة 37(1)(ج) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لأن الدعوى الجنائيـة تنتهي بقـــرار مسبب مــن وكالة النيابة بما فيها ( النائب العام ) بشطب الدعوى الجنائية أو رفض توجيه التهمة . ورفض توجيه التهمة يعني بالضرورة إخلاء سبيل المتهم أو المشتبه فيه علي وجه أدق.
ربما يقول كريم أن الفقرة (ب) من ذات المادة 37(1) أشارت إلي أن صدور حكم نهائي بالبراءة أو الإدانة ينهي الدعوى الجنائية ويمنع من إقامة الدعوى الجنائية ، بالتالي كان لا بد من أن يخضع قرار النيابة العامة ليكتسب صفة النهائية بحكم محكمة الاستئناف بالنظر استئنافياً في قرار النيابة بشطب الدعوى الجنائية ، أو رفض توجيه التهمة ، ونرد علي ذلك بالقول بأن المشرع استثني حالتي عدم توجيه التهمة أو شطب الدعوى الجنائية من عدم جواز فتح دعوى جنائية أخري مؤسسة علي ذات الوقائع ، فمقتضي النص أن هاتين الحالتين يجوز فيهما رفع دعوى أخرى مؤسسة علي ذات الوقائع ، ذلك لأن الحالة الأولي هي حالة إخلاء السبيل وهذه لا تمنع من إعادة المحاكمة ، إنما ما يمنع هـو صدور حكم نهائــي بالبراءة أو الإدانة (132اجراءات جنائية 1991م ) ( راجع 37(2) (ح) مع 37(2) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م .
هذا يترتب عليه القول أن المشرع بدلاً من أن يخضع قرار النيابة الجنائية بشطب الدعوى أو رفض توجيه التهمة إذا ما انتهي إلي ذلك بكامل هيئة النيابة الجنائية إلي مستوي النائب العام إلي سلطة قاضي محكمة الاستئناف ، أتاح معالجة أخرى هي جواز إقامة دعوى أخرى علي ذات الوقائع ويدور الأمر بذات دورته ولكنا لا نملك إلا أن نطبق القانون علي ما هو عليه ، لا كما يجب أن يكون ، أما ما يجب أن يكون أن يكتسب قرار شطب الدعوى صفته النهائية بصدور حكم نهائي بالبراءة أو الإدانة أمام محكمة مختصة لينال حجيته لإعمال المادة (132) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م . لما كان ذلك كله كذلك فإن مصير الطعن المقدم أمامنا هو الشطب ولا شيء سواه ، والله أعلم.
القاضي :  عبد الله الفاضل عيسي
التاريـخ :  11 / 2 /1999م    
القاضي :  د· بدريه عبدالمنعم حسونه             القاضي :  الطاهر أحمد الطاهر
التاريـخ :  17 / 2 / 1999م                   التاريـخ :   18 / 2 / 1999م

----------

